# So Cal's NEWEST Indoor Carpet Track - TQ RC Racing - CHINO CA



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

The NEW Carpet Track in CHINO CA is Awesome! TQ RC RACING (www.tqrcracing.com ) has laid down a PERFECT 45 x 90 Ozite track on a wooden sub floor. The facility has a nice drivers stand w/ handi cap ramp, large clean bathrooms, awesome pits w/ 57 "OFFICE" Chairs, in house Wireless Internet, a Gaming Center and more...

Here's a video of the on-road





 
They will also be running oval... (See oval thread for oval video )


----------



## C.L. (Jan 19, 2010)

This track is awesome, very smooth. The owner is a nice guy too.


----------

